# Silver Glance Lake & Silver lake



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

i just found these lakes on google earth  was wondereing if anyone has fished either of them. just ay help on species of fish and average size and what baits?lures to use etc any help is great thanks        
Zack Attaack haha


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I fished them both last summer. The stocking reports indicate that they had put grayling into Silver, so I went up there to check it out. There were a lot of small brookies feeding on the surface. I fished a fly and bubble and did very well. I think I was using a renegade but any small fly usually works there. After about 100 small brookies I decided to check out Silver Glance. It is a very pretty little lake and well worth the hike just to see it. I found no indication that it had any fish in it. I went back down to Silver and caught another 30 or so before heading home for the day. The bigest fish of the day was probably around 10".


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I too am excited about silver lake. I know its about a two mile hike from silver lake flats. Every report I have ever heard from there is exactly the same as the one you just read. HUNDREDS of small brooks in the lower one and nada in the upper. You will find the same thing with one up the canyon a little called Pittsburgh lake. I have never been to eighter of these lakes but plan on it in about a month. PM me if you want to plan a trip and BTW welcome to the forum.


----------



## HISTORYGURU (Mar 10, 2008)

The hike is steep, but short. Nice, small, shallow lake. It has many small Brooks. "Siver Glance" is further up the trail. The view is nice of "Timp". I would not expect fast fishing but it is a nice hike.


----------

